# **Need help with puppy who has regressed with potty training **



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I need some advice regarding our 11 month old maltipoo. We got him at 6 months of age and he potty trained rather quickly. Then in March we moved into a new house. He had a few accidents initially but that seemed to correct itself. All of a sudden we are having a major problem with him peeing in the foyer. This morning he went out first thing and did everything outside. After being back in the house just a little while, I noticed a wet spot on the foyer floor. This has happened several times this week. He never pees in front of me in the house. He always seems to run off when I am not looking to do it. Each time this happens I wash the floor and then use the Miracle cleaner to kill the scent.
I don't think there is anything wrong with him medically as he will sleep at the foot of the bed from 9 at night to 7 in the morning without any accident. He eats well and plays all day and is the most loving little dog. When I do walk him he will often lift his leg endless number of times without peeing. Not sure if that is some sort of attempt at marking or what. 
The only thing that is different in the past couple weeks is that we have workers in the yard putting in a pool. In addition last week all the furniture from the family room was moved to the living room as we got new family room furniture. The furniture that was in the family room was the couch that Nikko loved to sleep on during the day. The first few times he peed on the floor he actually did it in the living room where the old furniture went so we closed off that room. Now it's mostly in the foyer right next to the living room. I am wondering if this could have something to do with the changing of furniture that has maybe upset him. He has not shown any desire to climb up on the new couch in the family room.
I would hate to have to crate him as he has always hated the crate and cried when he was put in it. But our house is very open with no real doors between the rooms downstairs making it difficult to confine him to one area. I would appreciate any suggestions anyone could offer.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

take him more often. if your house has the room build him a nice size pen to keep in when you
can't watch him. you can always crate train him.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I agree. I would just be consistent taking him out often and giving a lot of praise when he goes outside. And of course any time you find the accidents take him outside and give him the opportunity to go outside.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

He's still young enough to not fully understand house training. He's got too much freedom if he can wander off where you can't see him. I tether trained my poodle puppy, it was a major pain with the leash BUT, it made him the most reliable dog I"ve got potty-training-wise!

So you keep him on a 6' leash indoors, always attached to you. When I was in the kitchen, I had his leash looped on a cabinet knob (he's small enough that the cabinet knob could hold him). I was able to catch him twice peeing in the house because I was right there, able to instantly correct him (clapping hands, yelling no loudly) and then take him right straight outside to finish (and praise and party like crazy). 

Young dogs seem to regress now and again. My puppy was great from 7-9 months, never had an accident, then started regressing, so I kept him tethered for about 6 weeks, and has been good ever since (he's 16 months). 

hope this helps.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> He's still young enough to not fully understand house training. He's got too much freedom if he can wander off where you can't see him. I tether trained my poodle puppy, it was a major pain with the leash BUT, it made him the most reliable dog I"ve got potty-training-wise!
> 
> So you keep him on a 6' leash indoors, always attached to you. When I was in the kitchen, I had his leash looped on a cabinet knob (he's small enough that the cabinet knob could hold him). I was able to catch him twice peeing in the house because I was right there, able to instantly correct him (clapping hands, yelling no loudly) and then take him right straight outside to finish (and praise and party like crazy).
> 
> ...


I've never heard of tether training but it sounds like a great idea!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

think about it. it's just a matter of keeping the dog in your view.



NutroGeoff said:


> I've never heard of tether training but it sounds like a great idea!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> think about it. it's just a matter of keeping the dog in your view.


Yeah, I had never though of using a leash to do so. I have always just used a smaller room and shut the doors to keep the dog near me, where I could see them. I used an upstairs media room and a baby gate with Baxter.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

an exercise pen "split in half" can be used when you're unable to keep a close eye on your pup. On one side you have the "activity" area (food, toys, bedding, etc) on the other place puppy pads so your pup will have an "approved" potty area.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Hey that's a good idea too. Baxter never did well with the potty pads though. He always tried to tear them up right away instead of using them for what he was supposed to.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Shamrockmommy said:


> He's still young enough to not fully understand house training. He's got too much freedom if he can wander off where you can't see him. I tether trained my poodle puppy, it was a major pain with the leash BUT, it made him the most reliable dog I"ve got potty-training-wise!
> 
> So you keep him on a 6' leash indoors, always attached to you. When I was in the kitchen, I had his leash looped on a cabinet knob (he's small enough that the cabinet knob could hold him). I was able to catch him twice peeing in the house because I was right there, able to instantly correct him (clapping hands, yelling no loudly) and then take him right straight outside to finish (and praise and party like crazy).
> 
> ...


What a fabulous idea. Never dawned on me to try something like this. Thank you !!!!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I know some people who used "reusable" potty pads for that reason but, to me, they resemble mats so I'm not sure how well they would work although they didn't seem to have trouble. Maybe one of those potty greens or litter box would work instead of the pads.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah those little potty greens look very interesting. I have even seen people putting the potty pads inside of those for easy clean up.


----------

